# (résolu)[XGL-ATI-Xorg] Problème de conflits

## DeefeR

Bonsoir à tous,

je me suis mis dernièrement à Gentoo, et ya pas à dire, c'est super   :Laughing: 

J'ai installé mes drivers ATI, et une belle gnome. Puis, je me suis dit : "pourquoi ne pas installer XGL ?"

Alors en suivant un How To, j'ai essayé. Puis j'ai eu un problème de conflit, comme quoi xorg-server conflictait avec un element à emerger (glitz dans mes souvenirs).

J'ai demandé conseil à un ami, qui m'a dit qu'il fallait que j'essaye Xorg Modular.

Donc j'ai suivi un How To pour passer à Xorg Modular.

J'ai d'ailleurs rien compris au prinicipe de Xorg Modular, et ça n'a pas résolu mon problème, et ça l'a peut être même empiré.

En effet, j'ai du supprimer mon serveur X, pour installer le nouveau (l'installation du modular se résume à passer en 7.1 ?)

Tout se passe comme il faut pendant l'installation, mais lors du fatidique "startx" j'ai le droit à une erreur du framebuffer.

Je me suis dit "Boarf, ça vient de mon ancien xorg.conf, qui est fait pour accueillir les gentils drivers ATI, je vais donc réinstaller mes drivers pour que tout fonctionne".

Et là, reproblème de conflit, xorg-server bloque ati-drivers, et ce, quelque soit la version des drivers.

Alors mon problème est bien vague, je le conçoit, mais comment faire pour résoudre ces bloquages ? On me dit de faire un emerge --pretend ati-drivers, et ça me répond que c'est bloqué par xorg-server.

Je suis bien embété, je n'ai donc, ni XGL, ni Gnome, ni ATI.

Une idée ?

Merci pour vos futures réponses  :Wink: Last edited by DeefeR on Wed Aug 30, 2006 2:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

il me semble que les drivers ati pour xorg 7.1 sont sortis il y a trés peu de temps. Pas sur que ça fonctionne au poil donc.

Et xorg 7.0 est la version stable.

----------

## DeefeR

Ton 1945 ème post.

Ahem, espèrons qu'il marquera la fin des conflits (ahah)

Je vous tiens au courant après installation de la 7.0.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Ton 1945 ème post.
> 
> Ahem, espèrons qu'il marquera la fin des conflits (ahah)
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant après installation de la 7.0.
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

Hum sinon tu peus faire more /var/lox/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

et more /var/lox/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

ça pourras ptet te donner des infos utiles  :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

ca me rappelle une vieille erreur  ... il date de quand ton dernier --sync ?

----------

## DeefeR

Mon --sync doit être vieux d'au maximum 1 mois.

J'ai tenté un :

```

emerge =x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1

```

Et j'ai eu le droit à une erreur de conflit  :Sad: 

Le 

```

emerge =x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 --pretend

```

Me donne :

```

[Blocks B   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1)

```

Le plus drôle (enfin drôle...   :Rolling Eyes:  ) c'est que ni ati-drivers ni xorg-server est installé.

Je vais essayer de voir pour les logs, allez un reboot, et je prend stylo/callepin  :Very Happy: 

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## DeefeR

Hum, au final, je pense avoir un peu progressé, j'ai édité mon make.conf pour virer "fglrx" dans VIDEO_CARDS.

Xorg s'est installé sans problème, et après j'ai pu installer ati-drivers  :Very Happy: 

Maintenant, quand je fais mon startx, j'ai un message d'erreur (enfin plusieurs).

```

incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work

```

Ou encore :

```

AiGLX : Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

ou 

```

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the x server

```

Puis enfin, il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas la librairie "libexpat.so.0"

Je vais googliser un peu, vu que j'ai avancé  :Smile: 

Si vous avez des idées...

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

hum demande à loopx sur ce topic --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-485777.html

il a réussis à avoir sont ati de supportée sous Xorg-7.1   :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Vi. En particulier tu dois avoir la version 8.27.10 de ati-drivers dans ton package.keywords et le flag "opengl" dans ton make.conf. Enfin ton driver doit etre compilé avec le meme gcc que ton noyau.

----------

## nykos

il faut que tu fasses un emerge --sync et je pense que les problèmes disparaitront  :Wink: 

----------

## DeefeR

Yop, désolé de réUpper ce topic, mais j'étais en vacances.

Alors au final, j'ai tout essayé, sauf le ati-drivers 8.27.10 dans le package.keywords puisque ce sont ces drivers qui sont installés.

Bref, je reste au même point, je pense qu'il faudrait que j'installe mon xorg avec écrit dans le make.conf 

VIDEO_CARDS = "fglrx"

Quand je fais ça, j'ai malheureusement un problème de conflits :/

J'accepte toute sorte de proposition   :Razz:  récupérer un serveur X sans drivers ATI c'est bien, avec ATI c'est mieux, avec XGL+ATI c'est encore mieux.

Merci à tous pour votre aide et votre patience  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Il faudrait peut être penser à découpler tes problèmes:

-pb avec fglrx et Xorg 7.0 (normalement çà marche "tout seul" ,mais on peut aider)

-pb avec fglrx et Xgl (là, moi je suis hors course, je connais pas)

Ya pas de baguette magique, va nous falloir des erreurs et des fichiers de configurations. Des "conflits", c'est quoi pour toi? Des packages bloquants? Des erreurs au chargements?

----------

## DeefeR

Okay, depuis 6h je recopie les fichiers de config sur papier (coriace le log :/ )

Alors comme dit plus haut, quand je rajoute "fglrx" à 

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa fbdev"

J'ai le problème de conflit décrit dans les premiers posts.

Si je retire le fglrx (comme actuellement), plus de problème de conflits (paquages bloquants), xorg s'installe sans réchigner.

Alors voici mes diffèrents fichiers de configuration :

make.conf

Xorg.0.log

xorg.conf

J'ai fait pas mal de bidouyages, ya ptet une ENORME erreur que je n'arrive pas à voir, et qui vous sautera aux yeux.

Je crois avoir tout dit, j'ai Xorg 7.0, les drivers 8.27.10.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Je pense que tout bêtement il doit rester des bout du "vieux" Xorg (c'est une idée... comme une autre  :Smile: ).

Parce que quand je fait le test chez moi:

```
# eix ati-drivers

* x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  8.14.13-r2 8.14.13-r3 ~8.14.13-r4 ~8.14.13-r5 *8.16.20 *8.16.20-r1 ~8.18.6 ~8.18.6-r1 ~8.18.8 ~8.18.8-r1 !8.18.8-r2 ~8.19.10 ~8.20.8 ~8.21.7 8.21.7-r1 ~8.22.5 ~8.23.7 ~8.24.8 8.25.18 ~8.26.18 ~8.26.18-r1 ~8.27.10 ~8.27.10-r1

     Installed:           8.25.18

[...]

# VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa fbdev" emerge -pv xorg-x11                   <-- je n'ai que fglrx normalement

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 667 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev* fglrx radeon* vesa* -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB
```

Bref, tout baigne.

Note: tu as fais ton --sync tel que demandé? Le coup du "libexpat.so.0" est je crois un vieux bug gentoo d'il y a quelques mois. Après çà, tente un emerge -pvNu world, pour voir.

----------

## DeefeR

J'ai bien fait un "emerge --sync" avant d'installer xorg+ati, il remonte à hier.

Pour supprimer, j'ai simplement tappé "emerge -C xorg" et "emerge -C ati-drivers"

Même problème.

Pour le emerge -pvNu world, ça m'affiche une tonne de paquets (avec quelques bloquants) puis ça s'arrête.

Autre point, à la fin du sync, on me demande de faire une mise à jour jsépastropquoi, si j'accepte, une série de paquets apparait, et je dois dire si je remplace ou non.

J'ai pas trop osé toucher, déjà que c'est le bordel, alors si je touche sans savoir :p

Merci pour ton aide  :Wink: 

----------

## DeefeR

Bon, j'avance petit à petit.

J'ai refait un emerge --sync, on m'a proposé une update du portage.

Une fois ceci fait, je pouvais installer xorg avec fglrx dans VIDEO_CARDS et ce, sans problème de bloquage.

Plutôt pas mal.

Ensuite, j'ai installé les drivers ati avec "emerge ati-drivers".

Je me retrouvais donc avec un xorg 7.1, un make.conf avec fglrx dans VIDEO_CARDS, et les derniers drivers ATI.

Cependant, j'ai le même problème, avec libexpat et Cie (cf mon Xorg.0.log)

Bref, je me reretrouve au point mort.

Si vous avez qques idées...

Merci  :Smile: Last edited by DeefeR on Sun Aug 20, 2006 11:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autre point, à la fin du sync, on me demande de faire une mise à jour jsépastropquoi, si j'accepte, une série de paquets apparait, et je dois dire si je remplace ou non.
> 
> J'ai pas trop osé toucher, déjà que c'est le bordel, alors si je touche sans savoir :p

 

Ok.

Alors faudrait commencer par là.

Ca peut être signe que certaines parties de ton install datent un peu. Ca pourrait avoir des effets de bords. Perso, je commencerais pas là, mettre à jour le système de base, résoudre les problèmes un par un, puis seulement grimper vers Xorg et ATI-fglrx.

Si tu veux de l'aide sur ce point, poste ce qu'il te demande de mettre à jour lors de ce sync. Normalement tu devrais juste transpirer un peu avec la MAJ de certains fichiers de conf, mais avec un dispatch-conf minutieux, çà se passera sans trop de heurts (moi j'avais pas migré ma configuration réseau sous la nouvelle syntaxe en vigueur depuis plus d'un an, j'ai pris dans les dents ya 2 semaines  :Smile: ).

----------

## man in the hill

Salut, 

Pour expat , essais un :

```
revdep-rebuild  --library=libexpat.so.0
```

Mon portable avec carte ati est au sav depuis un moment et j'y fait tourner Xgl + compiz + gnome sans problème avec xorg-7.0 et juste fglrx ds VIDEO_CARDS et pas les derniers drivers .  Ds ce thread tu trouveras des infos :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-439643-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

                                                                 @+

----------

## DeefeR

Le revdep-rebuild  --library=libexpat.so.0 ne fonctionne pas, il me dit qu'il n'y a pas d'ebuild pour un des paquets.

Je commence sérieusement à desespérer...

 :Sad: 

Pas envie de formater ...  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> il me dit qu'il n'y a pas d'ebuild pour un des paquets

 

Lequel ?

----------

## DeefeR

Gedit  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Quand il n'y a pas d'ebuild , tu fais une syncro pour les récupérer,  tu mets ton système à jours et  tu fais un revdep-rebuild ...

```
emerge --sync && emerge -uDN world && revdep-rebuild
```

Si cela continu , tu peux aussi chercher les dépendance de  gedit et les  virer pour l'instant de ton système car ce n'est pas un paquet essentiel car je tourne avec gnome et je n'ai jamais installé gedit , j'édite avec vim !

```
equery d gedit
```

aussi

```
emerge -pvt  gedit
```

Il n'y a pas de raison de formater , je me suis déjà retrouvé avec un gcc qui ne compilait plus et je me suis tiré d'affaire !!!!

                                                     @ +

----------

## DeefeR

Lors de l'emerge -uDN world, je retrouve mes problèmes de conflits, ati-drivers qui bloque.

Que faire ?

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que j'ai rééssayé de désinstaller xorg+ati-drivers, et de laisser fglrx dans VIDEO_CARDS, et le problème de conflits est revenu.

Au passage, VIDEO_CARDS c'est obligatoire ?

Ne puis-je pas installer xorg sans, puis installer mes drivers ati à part ?

Merci  :Smile: 

edit > Au fait, si un membre du savage souhaite utiliser SSH, ça aiderait ptet un peu.

M'enfin c'est sûr que SSH ça prend du temps, et faut avoir confiance.

Bref, si quelqu'un de sérieux a du temps, ça serait vraiment cool  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

je n'ai pas vraiment le temps, désolé puisque tu peux aussi remarquer mon topic qui me soule pas mal aussi ! 

Débarrasse toi xorg-server  et xorg-x11 et les drivers ati aussi  , rajoute ds :

```
/etc/portage/package.mask

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1
```

Bloque aussi les dernier drivers ati 

Fait ta maj :

```
emerge -uaDN world
```

et ensuite un revdep , cela ne fera pas de mal !

Utilise le moteur de recherche du forum , tu devrais trouver pleins d'infos ....

                                                            @+

----------

## DeefeR

J'ai tout fait comme demandé, et lors de l'emerge j'ai ceci :

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  .

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.99.2_p20060620-r1 (masked by: package.mask, package.mask, missing keyword)

# Joshua Baergen <joshuabaergen@gentoo.org> (03 Jun 2006)

# X.Org development snapshots

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.99.2_p20060620 (masked by: package.mask, package.mask, missing keyword)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.902_p20060508 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-misc/transset

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

Que faire ?  :Sad: 

Merci.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu dois avoir ces deux versions :

```

x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1
```

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> (dependency required by "x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1" [ebuild])

 

Quand tu vois ça , tu  bloques cette version ou tu le vires , moi , je n'ai pas ce paquet avec mon xorg donc a part si tu en a besoin ! tu peux le faire sauter et il faut aussi que tu fasses des recherche pour savoir à quoi ce paquet sert ... Voilà ...

Enjoy !

                                                                    @+

----------

## loopx

Heu, pourquoi mettre xorg-7.0 avec une ati alors que depuis les ati-8.27.10, ils sont compatible avec xorg-x11-7.1 et xorg-server-1.1 ??

Moi je proposerais plutot de virer tout ce que tu as mis dans /etc/portage/package.mask histoire d'installer the last version de xorg + ati (sans oublier les derniers drivers pour le clavier et la souris de xorg  :Wink:  )...

----------

## El_Goretto

Moi je pensais à la base que c'était pour ne pas installer Xorg ou fglrx du tout. De façon à résoudre les autres pépins avant.Mais j'ai du zaper un épisode...

----------

## loopx

Pour ton install, tu fais un emerge --sync (sinon aucune nouvelle version), tu peux activer (dans le USE) opengl, acpi et aussi, pour la variable VIDEO_CARDS, tu dois avoir "fglrx" sinon ben ... voilà !

```

loop loopx # emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg xprint -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB [2]

(regarde le fglrx après VIDEO_CARDS, je suppose qu'il faut le laisser, et biensur keyboard et mouse dans INPUT_DEVICES, au minimum :D )

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage

 [2] /usr/local/trunk

 [3] /usr/local/testing

loop loopx # emerge ati-drivers -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1  USE="acpi opengl -doc" 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage

 [2] /usr/local/trunk

 [3] /usr/local/testing

```

le tout, sous XGL  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Heu, pourquoi mettre xorg-7.0 avec une ati alors que depuis les ati-8.27.10, ils sont compatible avec xorg-x11-7.1 et xorg-server-1.1 ??
> 
> Moi je proposerais plutot de virer tout ce que tu as mis dans /etc/portage/package.mask histoire d'installer the last version de xorg + ati (sans oublier les derniers drivers pour le clavier et la souris de xorg  )...

 

Je n'ai pas mon portable avec carte ATI sous la main cause sav donc je n'ai pas encore essayé xorg-7.1  et là je suis sur ma tour  avec une carte nvidia xorg-7.0 ... mon principe était de partir de qque chose qui fonctionne  à 100% donc fallait intervenir avant   :Laughing:  ... Si tu confirme que cela fonctionne , il n'y a pas soucis !!!!!

                                                                               @ +

----------

## loopx

Ben allais, mon portable ATI est en 7.1, mon pc ATI est en 7.1, le portable de mon frère aussi  :Very Happy:  et le pc d'un pote avec XGL aussi  :Wink:  donc, oui, ca fonctionne tracasse   :Cool: 

Le seul problème que j'ai avec ma tour, c'est un truc qui n'a rien avoir avec le X (bien que le topic soit X freeze), c'est que si je mets du son ou du la vidéo, ca freeze, aussi bien dans X qu'en console  :Sad: ...

----------

## DeefeR

Alors si j'ai bien compris, la stratégie consiste à faire un emerge world pour résoudre une partie des problèmes, puis ensuite je fais le revdep pour résoudre le problème de libexpat.

Alors j'ai masqué tous les paquets qui me faisaient chier, sans importance je crois.

Voilà le résultat.

Bref, encore des erreurs, toujours des erreurs.

J'ai du faire un nombre de conneries pour en arriver là, c'est dingue :p

Sinon pour le 7.1 avec les derniers drivers ati, je ne demande pas mieux !

Seulement lors de l'emerge de xorg 7.1, si j'ai fglrx dans VIDEO_CARDS on me dit que ati-drivers bloque xorg-server (ou l'inverse je sais plus).

Si j'installe sans fglrx dans VIDEO_CARDS (bref, xorg-x11-7.1 d'un côté, et ati-drivers de l'autre) le serveur X se lance une demi seconde, j'apperçoie le curseur de la souris, puis ça coupe.

Mon log pourra peut être vous aider.

J'ai donc aussi une erreur qui est :

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

Bref  :Sad: 

Voilà un petit topo, en espérant retrouver mon serveur X, avec ou sans XGL  :Smile: 

Merci à tous.

edit > Le résultat du world semble difficilement accessible avec firefox, pas detecté comme un fichier texte, voici le début et la fin :

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  ..... ..... done!

[blocks B     ] <media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2 (is blocking app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719)

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.26.18-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1)

[blocks B     ] <dev-java/java-config-1.3 (is blocking dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.10-r3)

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5  

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17  

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.15 [0.14.5] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.9 [0.9.7-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/taglib-1.4-r1 [1.4] 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.16 [0.12.15] USE="-kde*" LINGUAS="-bn% -km% -ms% -nds%" 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.5.0.5 [1.5.0.4] LINGUAS="fr% -ar% -ca% -cs% -da% -de% -el% -en_GB% -es% -es_AR% -es_ES% -fi% -ga% -ga_IE% -he% -hu% -it% -ja% -ko% -mk% -nb% -nb_NO% -nl% -pl% -pt_BR% -ro% -ru% -sk% -sl% -sv% -sv_SE% -tr% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 

[ebuild     U ] net-irc/xchat-2.6.6 [2.4.5] USE="spell% -dbus% -debug% -tcl%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra-8.26.18 [8.23.7] USE="qt3%" 

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## man in the hill

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ben allais, mon portable ATI est en 7.1, mon pc ATI est en 7.1, le portable de mon frère aussi  et le pc d'un pote avec XGL aussi  donc, oui, ca fonctionne tracasse  

 

C'est bon , j'ai compris   :Laughing:   vivement le retour du sav !

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Sinon pour le 7.1 avec les derniers drivers ati, je ne demande pas mieux ! 

 

Tu les auras !!!! mais si tu as xorg-7.0 ce n'est pas plus mal  car il faut regarder exactement ce que ce dernier xorg apporte , peut-être la prise en charge de plus de matos qui ne te conserne meme pas donc te presse pas ... Loopx, c'est un barge il a mis Xgl à tout le monde à la maison et ds son entourage   :Wink:  ... 

Sinon , différentes tribulations donc !  Tu dois enlever  esound pour installer eselect-esd et ne pas oublié de reinstaller esound après emerge ...

Essais de descendre j'usquau 8.25.18 pour les drivers ati ...

Tu enlèves pam-login , c'est shadow qui s'occupe de nous loguer  et surtout ne reboot pas ta machine avant , tu ne pourras plus te loguer !

Tu enlèves java-config .

Tu peux enlever les fonts qui vont pas ds ton xorg.conf , si tu regardes juste en dessous , tu verras le bonnes fonts trouvé ...

j'espère que cela ira pour toi ...

                                                                            @ +

----------

## DeefeR

Etant donné le "risque" de l'opération, j'aurais voulu avoir plus d'infos.

L'astuce consisterait à supprimer tous les paquets qui bloquent, pour installer les choses sans problèmes, puis de réinstaller les paquets bloquants après.

Seulement, ne vais-je pas avoir lors de la réinstallation, xorg qui bloquera les paquets précedemment supprimés ?

Pourquoi ne pas prendre les 8.27.10 ? Je downgrade pour savoir si l'erreur viens de ces drivers ?

J'ai pas trop compris l'histoire des fonts ...

C'est vraiment gentil de m'aider, et désolé de demander plus de précisions   :Wink: 

++

----------

## loopx

lOl, quand meme pas pour tous, le XGL  :Wink: 

Je vais surement redire certaine chose mais bon. Alors, déjà, un truc qui n'est que vrai, c'est de faire ceci : emerge -uDpv world (et tu emerge --unmerge les packets qui bloque les packets plus récent). 

UNE fois terminé (oui, si tu fais pas ca, tu pourrais avoir des erreurs de compilation par après voir pire), faudrais que je te pose la question : est tu en stable ou en instable ? parce que c'est peut etre pour ca. 

Oui, quand il y a des problèmes assez pénible et qu'on se prend la tete sur les packages.mask etc.., moi j'y vais directement avec ceci : 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11 -pv (virer le pv si tout les ok, ~x86 ou ~amd64)

Au moins, ca t'installera peut etre tout, meme si tout est pas en stable, mais stable et instable sont de grand mot !

Pour ton X, si tu vois la souris 2 secondes, je pense que tu te plante quelque part. Je m'explique, en utilisateur, si tu fais startx ET que tu as un fichier .xinitrc dans ton home, ALORS, il va exécuté ce qu'il y a dedans (et si ce fichier est vide, ben il fait rien et quitte le X !). SI tu n'as pas ce fichier (ls /home/MON_USER -la pour voir) et que tu fais startx, alors tu vois la souris et quelque console (le truc pas bo livré avec X, gestionnaire de fenetre pourri quoi ...).

Si tu as vu le curseur, c'est que ca doit aller. L'erreur que tu vois (AIGLX), faut pas trop s'en préocuper, je l'ai aussi et c'est pas a cause de ca que le X démarre pas ! Rien avoir ... 

voilou mon erreur:

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx

_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

Et pourtant, tout va bien :d

----------

## loopx

Non, tu te plante, la ...

Si les packets sont bloquant, c'est pour une bonne raison. Genre, pam-login bloque shadow... En effet, shadow prend le relais sur les fonction de pam-login => pam-login sera supprimé et on utilisera plus que shadow.

Les problèmes de xorg et ati bloquand, c'est que les anciennes version de ATI (vu que tu es surement en stable, tu n'as pas accès à la 8.27.10) ne sont pas compatible avec xorg-server, ben ca bloque. Si tu passes en instable pour quelque packet, ca fera plus ca, et oui, faudra peut etre unmerger certain packet bloquant.

Attention, n'oublie JAMAIS le etc-update AVANT LE REBOOT, genre si tu oublies avec shadow et pam-login, ben tu pourras betement plus te logger sur ton ordi  :Smile: , sympa non ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> L'astuce consisterait à supprimer tous les paquets qui bloquent, pour installer les choses sans problèmes, puis de réinstaller les paquets bloquants après.

 

 Faut bien lire ce que j'écris et nom faire des conclusions attives ! Je t'ai parlé d'un seul paquet  à reinstaller après !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Pourquoi ne pas prendre les 8.27.10 ? Je downgrade pour savoir si l'erreur viens de ces drivers ?

 

J'ai voulu downgrader pour voir si tu n'avais plus de bloquage...Il faut dejà passer cette étape ! ensuite c'est vrai qu'il faut que tu fasses des test pour voir ce qui marche ou pas !

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> J'ai pas trop compris l'histoire des fonts ...

 

Regarde les log , tu as surement des lignes de fonts obselètes ds ton xorg.conf...

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> C'est vraiment gentil de m'aider, et désolé de demander plus de précisions  

 

T'abuse , surtout que j'ai un script à écrire et que tu m'a largement déconcentré   :Laughing:  ... Mais c'est le forum gentoo !

 *loopx wrote:*   

> lOl, quand meme pas pour tous, le XGL  

 

Pourquoi pas tous ! c'est quand meme excellent ! 

Tu as essayé de nouveaux  effets ...

                                                                            @ +

                                                                     @+

----------

## loopx

 :Very Happy:  j'ai mis compiz-quinnstorm-9999 alors vi, je les ai, mais faut dire que ca lags sur mon pc, quand trop de fenetre, faudrais que j'essaie les 8.28 dès qu'il seront dans le portage. Grande amélioration parrait...

----------

## DeefeR

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut bien lire ce que j'écris et nom faire des conclusions attives ! Je t'ai parlé d'un seul paquet à reinstaller après !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 

 

Ouais je sais bien, mais j'ai cru que tu me croyais super intelligent, et que tu ne pensais pas que signaler pour les autres, c'était nécessaire :p

Je vais essayer, je vous tiens au courant.

Merci et désolé pour le dérangement :p

----------

## man in the hill

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  j'ai mis compiz-quinnstorm-9999 alors vi, je les ai, mais faut dire que ca lags sur mon pc, quand trop de fenetre, faudrais que j'essaie les 8.28 dès qu'il seront dans le portage. Grande amélioration parrait...

 

Moi aussi cvs tant qu'a faire et j'ai largement customisé en éditant avec  cgwd themer pour créer mon propre thème , c'est facile et c'est unique !.... 

```

crazy_gentoo faya #

 emerge -pv    cgwd-themes compiz-quinnstorm cgwd  gset-compiz

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/cgwd-themes-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-9999  USE="-debug gnome svg" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/cgwd-9999  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-9999  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee

 [2] /usr/local/overlays/faya-gentoo

 [3] /usr/local/overlays/gkrellm-overlay

```

                                                                             @+

----------

## loopx

Les thèmes, c'est un très bon points, vista va avoir mal sur ce coup la  :Wink: 

Reste quelque effet manquant je trouve, genre rotation des fenetres sur n'importe quel axe... heu, je vois pas trop quoi d'autre, ah si, une spherre ou autre  :Wink: 

----------

## DeefeR

Hiho, me revoilà   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cet emerge -uDN world me prend beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup [...] beaucoup de temps.

Alors tout a bien compilé pendant environ 200 paquets, et là, lors de l'emerge de gnome-terminal j'ai pas mal de warning et cette erreur :

```

libtool: link: cannot find the library '/usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la' or unhandled argument /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la'

cat emerge! ERROR: x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.14.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

    ebuild.sh, line 1543: Called dyn_compile

    ebuild.sh, line 938: Called src_compile

    ebuild.sh, line 1252: Called gnome2_src_compile

    gnome2.eclass, line 64: Called die

```

C'est le gros bordel. Je peux plus éteindre ma machine, car le script halt.sh ne trouve pas certaines fonctions à certaines lignes.

De même pour le démarrage, plein de lib ne sont pas trouvées. Inquiétant.

Si vous voulez je pourrais vous faire une list de toutes ces libs, mais là mon emerge world ne fonctionne pas  :Sad: 

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## man in the hill

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Hiho, me revoilà  
> 
> Cet emerge -uDN world me prend beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup [...] beaucoup de temps.

 

Je te conseille d'utiliser --ask  pour voir les paquets que tu vas installer et les uses (uDN c'est quand tu as pleins de commandes d'emerge à la suite pour qu'il ne s'arrête pas ...) :

```
emerge -uaDN world
```

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Alors tout a bien compilé pendant environ 200 paquets,

 

Fallait faire un choix entre kde ou gnome (moi je suis gnome + xgl sans condition !) et encore 200 paquets ce n'est pas beaucoup !

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> et là, lors de l'emerge de gnome-terminal j'ai pas mal de warning et cette erreur :
> 
> ```
> 
> libtool: link: cannot find the library '/usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la' or unhandled argument /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la'
> ...

 

As-tu fais un :

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Donne quand même qques infos sur les lib ...

Tu n'es pas obligé d'installer gnome-terminal pour l'instant :

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

assure toi d'avoir un autre terminal pour bosser comme Eterm par ex .

Vu que tu n'as tjrs pas de serveur X, moi j'aurais fais un choix de bureau (genre gnome-light), fais un grand nettoyage et j'aurais re-emerge mon world ...(même mon système mais si tu n'as pas une machine puissante ...)  mais c'est mon avis   :Exclamation:  ...

                                                                                @ +

----------

## DeefeR

Bah ce qui m'étonne, c'est que j'ai déémergé kde.

Pourtant lors de l'emerge world, il m'installe plein de choses de KDE.

Je ne veux plus kde ^^

Je vais essayer tout ça.

Par contre pour le --ask, pourquoi l'utiliser sachant que j'ai pleins de paquets à installer ? Ca fait 3 nuits qu'il tourne, alors si je dois rester devant pour accepter à chaque fois, je suis pas sorti de l'auberge ^^

Bon, je reviens bientôt, attendez moi !  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Bah ce qui m'étonne, c'est que j'ai déémergé kde.
> 
> Pourtant lors de l'emerge world, il m'installe plein de choses de KDE.
> 
> Je ne veux plus kde ^^

 

rajoute un -t  pour voir les les dépendances de tes paquets , pour kde , soit sûr de virer kdelibs ...

quand tu as un paquet vérifie ces dépendances avec :

```
equery d  paquet
```

Fais un tour ds  /usr/portage/kde-base et /usr/portage/kde-misc pour avoir une idée de ce que portage installe pour kde ...

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Je vais essayer tout ça.
> 
> Par contre pour le --ask, pourquoi l'utiliser sachant que j'ai pleins de paquets à installer ? Ca fait 3 nuits qu'il tourne, alors si je dois rester devant pour accepter à chaque fois, je suis pas sorti de l'auberge ^^
> 
> Bon, je reviens bientôt, attendez moi ! 

 

En fait le -a ne vas pas te demender à chaque paquet , cela serait vraiment la galère mais c'est juste une précision pour tes futures maj ou installe de paquets , histoire de voir ce que tu installes au lieu de d'installer directement, ex pour un paquet :

```
emerge -av paquet
```

Si tu faisais déjà ça  avant tant mieux !!!!

                                                                                    @ +

----------

## DeefeR

Lors du revdep-rebuild, j'ai à nouveau une erreur :

Aucun ebuild pour evolution.

Mais sinon, avant qu'il emerge les paquets nécessitant des updates, il trouve plein de problème de libs (donc en gros, si le revdep-rebuild va à son terme, pas mal de problèmes devraient disparaitre)

Pour résoudre ce problème il faut faire un emerge world, et en fait j'ai besoin de ça pour faire marcher l'emerge world   :Shocked: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Lors du revdep-rebuild, j'ai à nouveau une erreur :
> 
> Aucun ebuild pour evolution.
> 
> Mais sinon, avant qu'il emerge les paquets nécessitant des updates, il trouve plein de problème de libs (donc en gros, si le revdep-rebuild va à son terme, pas mal de problèmes devraient disparaitre)
> ...

 

les ebuilds sont updatés par le emerge --sync  , il te demande quel version d'ebuild ?  Les paquets en ligne http://packages.gentoo.org/

Si ton revdep passe ,  essais d'abord d'arriver sur X ...Ensuite tu pourras reconstruire ton système en ayant un X fonctionnel , c'est quand même plus agréable ...

                                                                                   @ +

----------

## DeefeR

Il ne trouve pas la version 2.6.1, même après un emerge --sync.

Sur http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=evolution il n'y a que la 2.6.2...

Embetant. Je vais quand même tester avec la 2.6.2, sait on jamais...

pS : J'ai déjà essayé de supprimer le paquet, il ne trouve rien quand même, et ne veux pas passer outre.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *man revdep-revbuild wrote:*   

> OPTIONS
> 
>        -X | --package-names
> 
>               emerge  the best packages available, not neccessarily the exact version of the installed
> ...

 

Ca évite qu'il remette exactement la même version de package, surtout si elle n'existe plus (à se demander pourquoi ce n'est pas une option par défaut).

----------

## DeefeR

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *man revdep-revbuild wrote:*   OPTIONS
> 
>        -X | --package-names
> 
>               emerge  the best packages available, not neccessarily the exact version of the installed
> ...

 

Boarf, vraiment désolé de pas avoir jeté un coup d'oeil dans la doc.

Merci beaucoup, je m'en vais tester ceci  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Va pu xgl chez moi  :Sad: 

Depuis que je lui ai fait une mise à jour, kc.. Déjà que le son/video fait planter ce pc, pas de chance pour lui ...

J'en ai marre de chipotter ainsi, dans 2 semaines, je fais ma dernière année, je retesterai xgl tout les mois  :Wink: 

----------

## DeefeR

C'est fou, mais j'ai une poisse monstrueuse !

Encore une erreur à la fin du revdep-rebuild, mais j'arrive pas à la lire, elle est trop haute (et donc effacée par la suite).

Connaitriez vous une astuce pour pouvoir la lire, hormis le revdep-rebuild -X | less ? 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## lesourbe

$HISTORY_SIZE ? (je suis pas sur, je suis sous windows là)

ou > revdep_log.txt

----------

## DeefeR

Bon, tant bien que mal j'ai trouvé cette erreur :

```
!!! ERROR: kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2 failed.

Call stack:

    ebuild.sh, line 1543: Called dyn_compile

    ebuild.sh, line 938:  Called src_compile

    ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2.ebuild, line 23:  Called die

```

Apparement la dernière erreur.

Sinon plein d'erreurs de compil plus haut, ainsi que  pas mal de warnings.

La commage "revdep-rebuild -X > lala" ne sauvegarde que le texte normal (et pas les erreurs) donc ça m'aide peu.

Merci.[/code]

----------

## man in the hill

Salut Deefer,

Qu'est ce que les programmes kde font encore sur ton système et qui te le plante en  plus ! 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap3

Fait un :

```
emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild
```

 Assure-toi qu'il en a plus ! Regarde ds /usr/portage/kde-base et  /usr/portage/kde-misc si tu ne connaîs pas leurs noms et ds le répertoire /usr/kde/3.5/ pou faire du nettoyage ...

Pour ton affirmation de poisse , il arrive malheureusemt que l'on galère un certains nbres de temps sur des problèmes mais en général cela se règle sans aucune réinstallation !!!!

                                                                                   @ +

----------

## DeefeR

En tout cas ça fait vraiment plaisir de voir une communauté aussi active et efficace.

Hier, j'ai fait un "eix kde | less"

et j'ai tout déémergé.

Pourtant, aujourdhui il me parle encore de kde !

Je vais essayer tes astuces, je vous tiens au courant  :Wink: 

Un grand merci !   :Embarassed: 

----------

## lesourbe

emerge -pv world devrait certainement te ressortir quelques bizarreries.

----------

## DeefeR

Salut, même problème avec un emerge --depclean.

Lors du revdep-rebuild même erreur

"!!! ERROR: kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2 failed.

Call stack:

    ebuild.sh, line 1543: Called dyn_compile

    ebuild.sh, line 938:  Called src_compile

    ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2.ebuild, line 23:  Called die "

Dans les repertoires que tu m'as indiqué, j'ai des centaines de fichiers (dossiers ?) avec des noms de prog kde.

Que fais-je ?

Je supprime tout ?

Je supprime le paquet ?

Ce qui est génant, c'est que ça prendre une bonne demi heure pour arriver à ce problème, donc je peux pas faire 50 tests ^^

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Salut, même problème avec un emerge --depclean.
> 
> Lors du revdep-rebuild même erreur
> 
> "!!! ERROR: kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2 failed.
> ...

 

Je n'ai pas de solution miracle mais il me parait évident que déjà tu vires ce paquet en recherchant ces eventuelles dépendances mais je viens de matter il n'a aucune dépendance directe ... Moi personellement,  j'aurai viré tout ce qui concerne kde mais comme tu ne sais pas exactement ce qui est installé , je t'ai conseillé de regarder les répertoire /usr/portage/kde-base  et kde-misc et tu essais d'unmerger la plupart des apps, tu peux virer ce qui a ds les répertoires kde puique tu n'en auras pas besoin et il n'y a aucun risque pour le système gentoo , c'est juste un bureau ...  Et tu rajoute ds ton make.conf  -qt -qt3 -qt4 -kde  ... Il faut que tu bossent en amont avant de lancer des revdep-rebuild !!!! 

                                                                   @ +

----------

## DeefeR

Après avoir viré ce paquet, même chose.

Pourtant j'ai -kde -qt -qt3 -qt4 dans mes USEs.

Sinon, lors de la compilation, j'ai une tonne de warning et de critical.

Un warning récurent est "/chemin/de/la/lib/nomdelalib seems to be moved"

J'ai un critical qui parle de Desktop, mais c'est pas vraiment compréhensible (ou plutot lisible), ça ressemble à une ligne de code.

Ce qui m'embête, c'est que logiquement je n'ai plus aucune trace de kde (sinon je peux évidement faire locate kde, rm x, updatedb, locate kde, rm x) mais c'est lourd, long, et dangereux non ?

Bref, j'ai l'impression d'avoir foutu un beau bordel dans mon système :/

----------

## loopx

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> C'est fou, mais j'ai une poisse monstrueuse !
> 
> Encore une erreur à la fin du revdep-rebuild, mais j'arrive pas à la lire, elle est trop haute (et donc effacée par la suite).
> 
> Connaitriez vous une astuce pour pouvoir la lire, hormis le revdep-rebuild -X | less ? 
> ...

 

Revdep-rebuild chez moi me fait toujours re-emerger des packets, pourtant, il fonctionne très bien. Et des erreurs avec revdep-rebuild, c'est quand meme connu (de moi en tout cas), ca ne m'a jamais vraiment aidé, sauf pour certaine chose...

----------

## man in the hill

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Après avoir viré ce paquet, même chose.
> 
> Pourtant j'ai -kde -qt -qt3 -qt4 dans mes USEs.

 

Dis-moi, tu ne peux tjrs pas faire de maj ?

Même, tape la commande :

```
emerge -tuaDN world
```

 pour voir les dépendances des paquets (savoir les paquets qui veulent t'installer le paquet qui fait planter revdep par ex )... Tu as viré kdelibs + qt ? 

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Sinon, lors de la compilation, j'ai une tonne de warning et de critical.
> 
> Un warning récurent est "/chemin/de/la/lib/nomdelalib seems to be moved"

 

Tu ne t'occupes pas de cela , aucune incidence sur ton système  !!!!! 

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Bref, j'ai l'impression d'avoir foutu un beau bordel dans mon système :/

 

Juste une impression car tu as installé 2 bureaux mais tu pourras faire un nettoyage plus stricte quand tu serras sur un bureau ! mais tu peux virer tout ce qui as ds le répertoire /usr/kde/3.5/ car tout kde ce trouve dedans même les lib et ça c'est vraiment bien ... ne t'inquiète pas pas , tu vires kde qui n'est qu'un desktop client de xorg donc tu ne touche meme pas au serveur xorg encore moins au système ! Gnu/Linux est totalement modulaire !!!!!

J'ai complètement enlevé kde sur mon portable en enlevant d'abord les répertoires ds /usr/kde et quand j'ai eu des problèmes de paquets qui voulait qt , etc... et j'ai remonté le fils des dépendances pour trouver ... Le système Gnu/Linux est un système de base propre ou tu sais ou sont installé tes lib , tes binaires , la doc, les fichiers de conf (/etc/) donc  n'ais pas peur de faire du nettoyage à la ligne de commande... Il ny a pas de base de registre ...

                                                                           @ +

----------

## DeefeR

Réveillé par je ne sais quoi à 4H du mat, je décide de jetter un oeil sur mon travail de la veille.

Et là, surprise !

Le revdep-rebuild est terminé ! 

Quelle joie !

Je teste ensuite l'installation de xorg-x11-7.1 et de ati-drivers-8.27.10

Sans problème.

Puis quand vient l'heure du startx, je retrouve ma belle gnome !

Le problème était bien vicieux.

Je refait un "emerge -C kdelibs", et à mon grand étonnement ça marche   :Shocked: 

Je l'avait supprimé deux jours auparavant !

Bon bizarre. Je refais un "emerge --depclean" et là, plein de problèmes de dépendances.

Je me rend finalement compte, que les dépendances sont en fait de vieux thèmes KDE, qui demandaient KDE  :Smile: 

Donc sans m'en rendre compte, pour résoudre le problème des dépendances, je réinstallais toujours KDE.

Alors voyant ça, j'ai décidé de virer tout ce qui demandait d'autres choses.

Gros nettoyage, je garde juste les sys qqchose, virant mozilla, qt etc.

Mais je sais plus trop pourquoi, un paquet nécessaire à gnome néccéssitait QT ET Gnome.

Donc j'ai installé Qt, et mon emerge --depclean fonctionne, et je lance le revdep-rebuild -X

ET voilà !

Pour l'instant j'ai encore pas mal de problème au niveau du démarrage, d'un message d'erreur, du halt qui ne fonctionne pas, et de mes drivers ati qui ne fonctionnnent pas(réglé) (bizarre, tout est bien loadé niveau module, et pourtant pas d'erreur, mais 100 fps avec glx_gears et fgl_glxgears ne se lance pas), mais peu importe, cela ne fait plus partie de ce topic !

Et puis maintenant que j'ai un serveur X, la recherche sur google et Cie est bien plus aisée  :Smile: 

Alors un énoooooorme merci à ce forum, en particulier à ceux qui ont posté ici, et en particulier man in the hill, qui du début à la fin m'a aidé (tandis que je pensais formater) et trouvé la solution.

J'espère vraiment pouvoir t'aider un jour en retour  :Smile: 

Merci merci merci, ça m'aura appris une chose, c'est qu'il ne faut pas abandonner  :Very Happy: 

edit > C'est bon, ATI+Xorg ok  :Smile: 

Vamos a instalar XGL !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> [...] de mes drivers ati qui ne fonctionnnent pas(réglé) (bizarre, tout est bien loadé niveau module, et pourtant pas d'erreur, mais 100 fps avec glx_gears et fgl_glxgears ne se lance pas), mais peu importe, cela ne fait plus partie de ce topic !
> 
> [...]
> 
> edit > C'est bon, ATI+Xorg ok 

 

C'est sûr? Direct Rendering à yes et tout et tout?  :Smile: 

----------

## DeefeR

tuxracer + googleearth impec, fgl_glxgears aussi  :Smile: 

Merci pour tout !

edit > Par contre glxgears je n'ai que 100 fps.

Bizarre. Mais bon, glxgears is not a benchmark !

----------

## man in the hill

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Réveillé par je ne sais quoi à 4H du mat, je décide de jetter un oeil sur mon travail de la veille.
> 
> Et là, surprise !
> 
> Le revdep-rebuild est terminé ! 
> ...

 

Gentoo , c'est que du bonheur quand ont la désire vraiment !

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Mais je sais plus trop pourquoi, un paquet nécessaire à gnome néccéssitait QT ET Gnome.
> 
> Donc j'ai installé Qt, et mon emerge --depclean fonctionne, et je lance le revdep-rebuild -X

 

Il n'y a aucun paquet de gnome qui necéssite qt ! Gnome c'est du pure gtk donc a part si tu veux installer un paquet en particulier qui demande qt ...

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Alors un énoooooorme merci à ce forum, en particulier à ceux qui ont posté ici, et en particulier man in the hill, qui du début à la fin m'a aidé (tandis que je pensais formater) et trouvé la solution.
> 
> J'espère vraiment pouvoir t'aider un jour en retour 

 

Merci   :Laughing:  , et une gentoo cela se reconstruit sans formater :

```
emerge -e system && emerge -e world
```

et je crois que tu serras un peu obligé d'y passer pour remettre les choses en place ...

Il faut que tu nous décrives plus exactement les erreurs au démarrage , ils sont liés aux services ?

Je ne sais plus ds quel paquet se trouve halt ...

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> edit > C'est bon, ATI+Xorg ok 
> 
> Vamos a instalar XGL !

 

 As-tu le direct rendering à Yes :

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

Mon bureau c'est Xgl + compiz + Gnome  powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ...

3 screenshots tout en bas (mon bureau a un peut changé depuis, il est encore plu beau   :Laughing:   via les derniers outils de customisation  ...)

http://www.guidelinux.org/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=12&start=60

                                                                        @ +

----------

## DeefeR

Nop, j'ai pas de direct rendering.

Etonnant ^^

```

vico vico # glxinfo | grep direct

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".

direct rendering: No

```

Pourtant XGL tourne de façon impeccable, sauf le lancement d'applis, qui prend du temps et fait des trucs tout pas beau.

En fait ça donne un effet de lenteur, car des sortes de rectangles se forment à ce moment là, donnant l'impression d'un gros ralentissement. Je vais voir si ça vient pas de gnome.

J'ai réglé certains problèmes, je reposterai un nouveau topic si besoin après avoir remis mon système sur pieds.

Merci  :Wink: 

edit >

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non le DRI n'a rien à voir avec les cartes NVidia. Mais de toute façons, tu es sur XGL/Compiz ou le direct rendering est desactivé (c'est comme ça et pas autrement). Donc pas de souci, l'acceleration est bien là.
> 
> 

 

Bon apparement c'est desactivé, je m'en soucis pas donc?  

Et puis il parait que compiz-quinstorm comporte des thèmes.

Ils sont biens ? Ca vaut le coup que je vire compiz pour compiz-quinstorm ?

Merci  :Smile: Last edited by DeefeR on Wed Aug 30, 2006 12:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

```

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".

```

ce message est assez étonnant. Ou bien est ce que XGL crée différents display X pour fonctionner?

----------

## Goumize

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
> ...

 

J'ai eu ce meme message sous xgl, mais malheureusement xgl marchais pâs du tout  :Rolling Eyes: 

Depuis une semaine j'essai de trouver de l'aide pour le faire tourner, sans vraiment y parvenir, ma CG ati porte la poisse ainsi que amd64.

Mais je vois qu'il y a une mise a jour du HOW to XGL anglais ainsi qu'un nouveau paquet 

 *Quote:*   

> beryl-core

 

quelqu'un a deja essayer ce nouveau paquet et son utilité ??

Donc je vais me lancer pour l'install, qlq1 a un conseil a me donner au sujet des packets les plus fonctionnel?

compiz ou compiz-quinnstorm et beryl, il est obligatoire pour le bon fonctionnement de xgl ?

----------

